# My fellow Kentuckians



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

Dialog was started about getting together in KY this fall. Did we drop the ball or did someome pick it up and run with it? I have been on the road for a couple of days and lost touch. Soooooo, what's cooking good lookings? I do not want to step on peoples toes, but, I can take lead and set up something for us if no one else is able. Please let me know. GOOOO Big Blue!


----------



## itsmedaphne (Sep 18, 2011)

Haven't heard anything def. There are quite a few who would like to come.so if we meet in Campbellsville I can get something going . If we decide on E-town then are you near there? Someone mentioned Glendale to tour around {itssuch a quaint place} Anyway lets get something going.I like October 14th myself,so lets get her done Lol


----------



## Abuela (Apr 27, 2011)

Guess I missed the first conversation. I live in Western KY (Caldwell County) but would love to meet others from KY. Are we talking about an overnight, a tour or just a meal, conversation? Please put me on the list of those interested.
Abuela (Cheryl)


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

I agree! Let's make a decision by week's end. So far, itsmedaphne is the first to take hold of the situation. If there are no other takers, Campbellville here we come. Getting together the first time is ALWAYS the hardest.


itsmedaphne said:


> Haven't heard anything def. There are quite a few who would like to come.so if we meet in Campbellsville I can get something going . If we decide on E-town then are you near there? Someone mentioned Glendale to tour around {itssuch a quaint place} Anyway lets get something going.I like October 14th myself,so lets get her done Lol


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi. This discussion started last week and then kind of died over the weekend. Oct 14th is perfect for me and I can definitely come to Campbellsville. I have a home in the Etown area, so if we decided to do this again, I am sure I can arrange a meeting place, etc in that area. Let me know if I can help with any of the details.


----------



## itsmedaphne (Sep 18, 2011)

I think we have decided on E-town ,its a bigger town ,yarn shops .nice resturants ,more hotels. So October 14th in E-town.What is a nice hotel there,I go there all the time{going to Fort Knox] but never notice things like that.


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

It appears that we have a date, Oct 14th. That is only one day. So, if we want to visit yarn shops, or go to Glendale (near Etown), when will we knit? If we want to do something other than knitting, are we looking at a two day event? Maybe we just get together the first time to knit and get acquainted. Then if we want to meet again, we could plan something like yarn shopping, etc. What do you think?


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

There is a new Holiday Inn Express on 31 W going from Etown to Fort Knox. It would be a good location to my home (which might be a good place to work) or my church (which would be another good place). The local yarn store is temporarily closed, but I am told the lady plans to reopen. I might be able to contact her and see is the group can come for a visit. The hotel would be about 8 miles from the approximate location of the yarn shop.


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

Right now it looks like there are 4 people in this discussion, so I presume that all four are interested in date and location. I know there were others in the previous discussion. One from Bowling Green area who I think got the discussion going. So, I think there is the possibility or about 7 of us. I had previously suggested we make a simple, simple scarf or discloth and do an exchange at the end of the day as a memento. Not sure that is possible depending on other activities. Does anyone else have any ideas? Oh, just thought of a friend in Louisville who might want to join us and another friend in Etown. The group is growing....


----------



## supergirl6116 (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi all! This is the first time I have seen this discussion since I haven't been on in a while. E-town sounds like a winner for me since I am "directionally challenged" as my husband would say, but I won't be able to make this trip wherever it is. Keep me in mind for future get togethers, but I can't do them during the week as I babysit every day. Hope you all have fun!!!


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

Okay supergirl. We will keep you name for possible future get togethers.


----------



## supergirl6116 (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

Hello, here I am, I guess I havent found this conversation before, only was getting from the original Hi Im from Kentucky conversations. Of course Im still very interested, and Etown is my vote, more centrally located, closer to most hwy leading to all over the place. I always pass by there on way to see my grandson in New Albany Indiana, but have only stopped there once, when rescuing one of our dogs, Boomerang.I am so excited this is actually happening!


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

All: I did a quick check on hotel prices in Radcliff, just up the road from Etown. The Holiday Inn Express is about $114; Ampton INn Suites is $99; Super 8 is $58; Econo Lodge is $64 and Best Wester is $87. That is what I found on a quick internet search. I will be out of town until 31 Aug. If you want, I can personally go check out a few of these hotels and come back with a definitie recommendation if I have some ideas on price ranges that everyone is comfortable with. OR, everyone can stay whereever they want and I will start looking for a place to hold the workshop! Let me know what you want to do about hotels.


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

Hey knitting2day. I just sent you a PM telling you to hop over to this discussion. Glad you found us!


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

So very glad to see the ball is ROLLING!! Etown here we come!


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

I live on disability so a reasonable price for the hotel is best for me, but what is the overall choice for everybody else? I really dont want to pay near $100 dollars, if we find something real reasonable maybe like the Super8 or EconoLodge we can maybe afford it better, or then can up our get together to 2 nights, get the most for our money. Just my idea, what do the others think?


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

I also have stayed at the above places, you can bring your own snacks and drinks there. My daughter was in Special Olympics, and the parents stayed there,and thats what we did. Lets knit, visit, and party! lol


----------



## itsmedaphne (Sep 18, 2011)

This sounds wonderful. Its a go. Can't wait.Some of us might a get a seniors discount at the hotels or maybe military ,if we could that would be great. Thanks Wanda .


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

I love it, My big wish was always to get together and have a knitting group going on, whats best about it, its our own KP gals! Thanks for organizing it and making my wish come true!


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

Okay--please start making your reservations. I assume everyone will arrive on Sunday evening and will leave on the 14th? If anyone wants to come for Saturday and Sunday night, let me know. I am not available until Saturday at noon due to a previous commitment. As long as there is just a few of us, I think we will meet at my house. I have a hugh family room, living room and a deck. Lots of places to sit and knit, and parking should not be a problem. If the group gets too large, we will move to my church. I will PM each of you with my address and contact information. Can I invite you all to my place for coffee and dessert on Sunday evening/afternoon? This would be a meet and greet session, say around 4 p.m. if that works for everyone? I will have coffee, hot tea, and dessert. If you want anything else to drink (i.e. soda for example), feel free to bring and share.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

kyterp said:


> Dialog was started about getting together in KY this fall. Did we drop the ball or did someome pick it up and run with it? I have been on the road for a couple of days and lost touch. Soooooo, what's cooking good lookings? I do not want to step on peoples toes, but, I can take lead and set up something for us if no one else is able. Please let me know. GOOOO Big Blue!


I missed the front of this converse!
Please let me know what the majority decides,
and I'll do my best to be there!


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

WandaT said:


> It appears that we have a date, Oct 14th. That is only one day. So, if we want to visit yarn shops, or go to Glendale (near Etown), when will we knit? If we want to do something other than knitting, are we looking at a two day event? Maybe we just get together the first time to knit and get acquainted. Then if we want to meet again, we could plan something like yarn shopping, etc. What do you think?


Oct 14 is a Holiday, albeit, not a major one.
Could this be a problem?
For those who work, this may be a three day weekend!


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi Dollie! So nice of you to join in. Yes, Oct 14th is a holiday, Columbus Day. I suggested taht date because I will be off work that day. Not sure if any of the others are working, but they seemed to like the date. Do you have other knitting friends in the Louisville area that might like to come down for the day? If so, please let me know and bring them with you if you decide to come. Right now, we have about 7 and my house could handle a few more.


----------



## itsmedaphne (Sep 18, 2011)

This sounds glorious. It's going to be fun meeting everyone.Ty for setting this up. I didn't realize you lived in E-town.


----------



## itsmedaphne (Sep 18, 2011)

We can have two to a room and devide the cost. Some may come early Monday and wouldn't need a room.I will probly come on Sunday


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

I will come on Saturday afternoon, and make the weekend stretch and enjoy more time with you.


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

Knitting2day: What would you like to do if you come on Saturday afternoon? We can sit and knit, or .....


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

your choice, you are the hostess with the mostest.


----------



## mawmaw5 (Jul 6, 2013)

Hi everyone. I live near Danville and would love to do this.I not very good at doing a lot of walking.But keep me in the loop. Husbands could come and stay in motel while we knit ordo work shop. Let me no plans.so happy,happy,happy


----------



## stonypathlady (Jan 23, 2013)

Put me in too. Etown and Oct 14 sound fine.


----------



## itsmedaphne (Sep 18, 2011)

would love to have you


----------



## Waterfront (May 26, 2012)

I live in Louisville so would definitely be interested. 
Please keep me informed,
Mary Lee


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

Wow, love seeing all this interest!


----------



## itsmedaphne (Sep 18, 2011)

will do


----------



## itsmedaphne (Sep 18, 2011)

We are talking overnight ,meet and greet on Sunday afternoon ,eat dinner or whatever,knit on Monday or even Sunday night if anyone wants too. Bring some of your things you have done so we all can see it,we can learn something new from each other.{God knows I sure can} LOL. I think it will be fun ,then we can plan another meet for later on. Hope you can join us


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

on the forum, there is a new KP from Louisville, I welcomed her, and told her about our get together, and invited her. What a great way to start off on KP, wont that be great if she can join us!


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

just noticed earlier, I have graduated fellow knitters, I am now officially "a regular here", where is my cap and gown, Ive graduated, lol


----------



## itsmedaphne (Sep 18, 2011)

Lol


----------



## itsmedaphne (Sep 18, 2011)

Yes ,we would to have her. I have tried to figure out how many are coming,if I have left anyone out let me know.
knitting2day, jillpr,kyterp,wandaT,marasgranny,waterfront,stonepathlady,abuela and me {itsmedaphne} Hope I didn't miss anyone.


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

Just want to take a minute to thanks the folks for going out of their way to put this together for us. We greatly appreciate you!


----------



## itsmedaphne (Sep 18, 2011)

You are very welcome ,wandaT is really doing a lot of it.I am trying to keep up with how many are coming.I know it will be fun


----------



## Bettylex (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm interested in this event. I live in Lexington and could get to E'town within a couple of hours. Please keep me posted. My email is [email protected] Betty M


----------



## kybrat (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi All! I don't live in KY anymore, originally from Somerset, but am very interested in the get-together. I would be driving from Memphis, so it would be 4-5 hours drive. Please somehow keep me in the conversation. Thanks!


----------



## kybrat (Dec 19, 2012)

Please add me to the list.....thanks!


----------



## itsmedaphne (Sep 18, 2011)

Willndo,love to have you ,I think it will be fun.


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi Everyone: My computer was acting up yesterday, so I did not see the postings until today. Looks like 4 people joined our group and we are up to 12 now. Of course, some will not make it at the last minute because life seems to happen at the oddest times. But, to be safe, I am going to start checking on an alternate meeting place. My church could hold us, there is a kitchen which would be nice, but the chairs won't be comfortable. But, I have some other ideas. Glad I have a little time to work on it! This is so exciting! Spread the word to all your knitting friends!


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

Love the idea of bringing some of your projects for show and tell! Great idea. Also, we need some kind of ice breaker or something so we can get to know each other. Any ideas? I know there are some creative minds out there.


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

I would like to say welcome to stonypathlady, waterfront, bettylex, and kybrat! So glad you will be joining us.


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

I also saw the new person from Louisville (I think cathyo). Also sent her an invite. Have not heard back. I hope we don't scare her away! Can you imagine get two invitations the day you join KP!


----------



## kybrat (Dec 19, 2012)

WandaT, have you checked the hotel? They sometimes have rooms you can hold meetings in.


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

Have not checked the hotel. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## mawmaw5 (Jul 6, 2013)

it would be nice to have everything at one place.I am so excited.Mybe we could find a pattern to work on and just bring yarn


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

Do you have any ideas on a project? I suggested a dishcloth and we could do a swap at the end of the day. Any other ideas on a fast project that is inexpensive. Some people are on budgets.


----------



## kybrat (Dec 19, 2012)

A thought....I have never worked with DPNs...maybe someone at our little retreat can hold a class...or a class on another subject. Its always fun to learn new techniques.


----------



## Waterfront (May 26, 2012)

Thank you for all your hard work, I look forward to our gathering.
Mary Lee


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

I have used DPN and would be please to work with you and anyone else at our gathering. Another thought, maybe we can look through our stashes and pick out some yarn we would like to sell, swap or donate to those who do charity knitting.



kybrat said:


> A thought....I have never worked with DPNs...maybe someone at our little retreat can hold a class...or a class on another subject. Its always fun to learn new techniques.


----------



## itsmedaphne (Sep 18, 2011)

This is so exciting ,I'm going to write down everything I want to learn how to do. Everyone bring something that they have made that they are real proud of so they can show it off.


----------



## mwayers (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi, my name is Mary & I live in Louisville. I too would like to come. I have read KP for over 2 years but have never posted. Unfortunately I still work full time & would only be able to come on Sunday, if the group will be gathering that afternoon.


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi Mary! So nice to hear from you. So, did our group inspire you to join KP? How exciting! Please do join us Sunday afternoon as we can get acquainted. Bring a project to share with the group. I will send you a PM with contact information.


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

I am not a big fan of cowls, but this pattern was posted on KP a little while back and I really like it. Different. I am throwing this out as a possible class project for our KNIT IN--please, please, please--do not feel obligated. This is only a suggestion. 
http://www.classiceliteyarns.com/WebLetter/294/SanibelCowl.pdf


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

Hello Newbie!! Welcome to KP and the Kentucky gang! See ya in Etown on Oct 13th...Sunday 



mwayers said:


> Hi, my name is Mary & I live in Louisville. I too would like to come. I have read KP for over 2 years but have never posted. Unfortunately I still work full time & would only be able to come on Sunday, if the group will be gathering that afternoon.


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

Hello Wanda! Nice cowl. I have it bookmarked. Project or not, I might just make it. Thanks



WandaT said:


> I am not a big fan of cowls, but this pattern was posted on KP a little while back and I really like it. Different. I am throwing this out as a possible class project for our KNIT IN--please, please, please--do not feel obligated. This is only a suggestion.
> http://www.classiceliteyarns.com/WebLetter/294/SanibelCowl.pdf


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

It is definitely on my list too. I will have this ready as a personal project if the group desides to work on their individual porjects instead of a "class" project.


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

Hey everyone. In addition to bringing items for show and tell, please bring items you might want to swap or give away. We all have things we no longer need or wamt. so this might be a good opportunity to pass something along to some one.


----------



## mawmaw5 (Jul 6, 2013)

love this cowl.i printed it off just in case.hasanyone picked a motel yet.Please let me no what you plan to do


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

There is another on Ravelry called Fresco Basket Whip Cowl that is pretty nice. Of course, you can work on anything you want but a cowl would be a fast project that we could finish in a day (maybe!).


----------



## Bettylex (Oct 24, 2011)

To itsmedaphne: I would also like to attend the kittting event. Could you please send me the specifics by separate email? Need to know specific dates, times, places, hotel (inexpensive, I hope), whom to ask for when I get there, etc. My email address is [email protected]

Would be glad to share a ride with anyone else from Lexington area. Thank you so much. Looking forward. Betty McDill


----------



## Bettylex (Oct 24, 2011)

Just talked to Wanda in Radcliffe KY. She is one of the organizers of our Kentucky knitting weekend in E'town or Radcliffe. I plan to attend, but want to mention for football fans that the Wildcats will be playing Alabama (No. 1 in the nation) that Saturday, Oct 12. The time has not been specified yet, but if its an afternoon or evening game, I will want to watch it wherever I am. Football fans could meet in one of our hotel rooms to watch the game and knit, or Wanda said she would consider having the football fans watch it at her house. As this event takes shape, I'm hoping I'll have some new friends who want to watch the game with me. Betty in Lexington


----------



## kybrat (Dec 19, 2012)

Betty....most definitely want to watch the game! I haven't heard the final details either....my email is [email protected] I'm coming from Memphis area, so it'll take me a little while to get there. TIA


----------



## Bettylex (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi Tia....We'll have others who want to watch it, I'm sure. Let's stay in touch. Betty at [email protected] I live in Lexington KY.


----------



## mawmaw5 (Jul 6, 2013)

Dose anyone have any information yet about were we will be staying.does it have a meeting room so we can just stay there and knit.if anyone finds out let me no.betty,l live pretty close to you,almost in Danville


----------



## itsmedaphne (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi everyone,
Sorry I haven't posted lately ,been really busy and took a few days vacation. I plan on coming on Sunday afternoon for the meet and greet but will be going home and be back early on Monday.Sounds like everythings going well.
Looking forward to seeing you all.How many do we have now Wanda.?


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi Everyone: I will not be in Radcliff this weekend or next, so I have not been able to do much checking on motels. I did a web search and and basicall found 5 hotes; Candlewood Suites, Godl Vault Inn, Hampton INn and Swuites, Holiday INn Express and Super 8. The Gold Valut and Super 8 are running around $60, give or take and the others are abourt $115. The prices seem to vary depneding on what kind of discount plan you might have (AARP, AAA, etc) So it is best if you call the hotels yourself. Let me know if you have any problems and I will see what I can do to assist. My church has definitely approved use of our building for Monday, 14 Oct. Also, my husband has volunteerd to cook spaghetti and salad for us for lunch if you like. He estimates the costy at $5. There is no obligation and another option might be to order in pizza. We can talk about that on Sunday evening at the meet and greet. Any questions?


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

itsmedaphne--so sorry you will not be able to knit with us on Monday. But, so glad you can come for Sunday afternoon.


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

mawmaw5--The meeting place for the knitting on Monday is at my church. I will send direcitons, or you can get them on Sunday if you come to the meet and greet. I sent out some information on local hotels so you can choose a place to stay.


----------



## itsmedaphne (Sep 18, 2011)

I do plan on coming Monday too if possiable


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

itsmedephanie--wonderful! Hope you can be there monday!


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

itsmedaphne: Sorry, I guess I misunderstood. Now I thnk I have it. You will come down Sunday afternoon for the meet and great and then go home, but drive back on Monday for hte knitting. Sorry, I am a little slow sometimes!


----------



## itsmedaphne (Sep 18, 2011)

Yep ,you got it. Can't wait to meet everyone


----------



## kybrat (Dec 19, 2012)

kyterp said:


> I have used DPN and would be please to work with you and anyone else at our gathering. Another thought, maybe we can look through our stashes and pick out some yarn we would like to sell, swap or donate to those who do charity knitting.


kyterp, sorry I am slow replying. I get kinda confused using KP and did not see your post until today. Thank you for offering to work with me and DPNs, I'd love it! I can't wait to meet everyone! Vickie (aka kybrat)


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

The gals that are interested in going to our KY get together, we are thinking of having a knitting gift exchange. Put together a gift pkg, like for a swap, maybe some stash yarn, but enough to do a project, or some knitting books, or knitting gift ideas. We will have a blast doing this, and we plan on getting name tags, so we can put our names and include our KP names, so we can put names and faces together! I certainly need that, otherwise wont remember, Im a senior after all, lol. Please join us for the Oct 13/14 Radcliffe/Etown get together. Hope to see as many as possible KP friends.


----------



## itsmedaphne (Sep 18, 2011)

Great idea Wanda. Looking forward to it.


----------



## kybrat (Dec 19, 2012)

Cool! Now, what to take, what to take....hmmmmm!


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

I know! It is like Christmas!


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

GIFT EXCHANGE: Anyone who would like to participate in a gift exchange, please bring something valued at approximately $20. This is totally voluntary! Yarn, needles, books, patterns. Anything to do with knitting. Get creative!


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi Everyone! We have had a request from one of the ladies attending. She would like to know if anyone in our gorup is experienced with DPs, socks on circular needles, or Magic Loop. If you know how to do any of these, would you be willing to give a short class at our Oct meeting? Wouldn't it be great if we all went home having learned something ner?! Please let me know if you can volunteer to help someone else. Any ohter ideas on things you would like to learn. I will start a list and we will go from there! We have a bout two and a half more weeks.


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

If you need my contact inforamtion, please send me a PM and I will get it out to you right away.


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

I am knowledgeable on DP's. Not a pro, but I have made several items using them. Would be glad to help out.

Where is eveyone staying? Anyone interested in getting a room with two quee/full beds and split the cost?


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

I located a room!



kyterp said:


> I am knowledgeable on DP's. Not a pro, but I have made several items using them. Would be glad to help out.
> 
> Where is eveyone staying? Anyone interested in getting a room with two quee/full beds and split the cost?


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

KYTERP: Thank you for helping with the double points. Glad you found a roommate!


----------



## kybrat (Dec 19, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

Greetings to all KPers coming to Radcliff on 14 Oct. We talked a little about working on a project. I sent out a cowl pattern everyone seemed to like. Well, found another one today called Nougat and it is free on Ravelry. Go check it out. We will all probably work on different things that day, but wanted to share this with you anyway.


----------

